# calling all brisbane waters!!!!



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

hey guys this may be werid but im in need of help wat to get for my b'day im going after bream and flatties and i have got this already

amount: $200

items:

1.tackle logic bag $45.95

2.power baitearl watermelon 9.95
ovile green 9.95
smelt.9.95
pink lemonade 9.95

gulp: 3 packs for $30

pumpkinseed 2in minnow grubs and jerkshad 3in

gulp 3in chart shad

sand anchor 1.8kg 14.10

1/16th nitro jigheads 7.95

TOAL:$139

wat else do i need to makre 200 it would be very appreitced if u could add or take away and add im fishing is brisbane water and patonga creek for u breambos out there


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I don't know Brisbane waters Dan, but you could do worse than 3 x SX-40s (or similar premium hardbodies like Jackal Chubbies) at about $20ish each.....

3 x $20 = $60

$60 + $139 = $199


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

similar to what squidder has said...

1 sx40
1 river2sea popper
1 raider (or similar) for when you get surrounded by tuna or macs 

don't disregard the 3" minnows in pumpkinseed either.. work nicely in the areas i fish.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Got a lot of SPs there... maybe some more jigheads too.

No argument with the the SX40s though


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

hey dan Id definatley get an sx40 or 2 and try a strikepro pygmey 2 they work a treat on the bream around our way and there only $10-$11 they cast allot better than sx's as they are just that little bit heavier but they have the same tight shimmy action that suspends.

Lee


----------



## johnsonMAN (Apr 1, 2007)

Yes and also by a sand anchor do you mean a normal daniforth (i think) anchor or a folding grapnel anchor.
The grapnel anchors are much more compact. 
Get a few less packs of SP's and a Couple of Hardbods and Jig heads
Some Leader eg, Berkley Vanish.
Yep.


----------



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

pcsolutionman said:


> hey dan Id definatley get an sx40 or 2 and try a strikepro pygmey 2 they work a treat on the bream *around our way *and there only $10-$11 they cast allot better than sx's as they are just that little bit heavier but they have the same tight shimmy action that suspends.
> 
> Lee


I think he may be talking about Brisbane Waters NSW (off Broken Bay) rather than QLD.

Cheers,
Fletcher


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

oh ok oops

still get atleast one pygmey they are a great little lure and should work anywhere there are hungry bream

Lee


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

yeh fletch is right thnx mate nar i need a sanf anchor and space doesnt really matter my canoe is 15.6ft


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

g-day Dan & happy birthday;
maybe you could use $1.00 of that money
to get this dvd rolling again 
AFC Outdoors 2006 season (currently with fisherman-dan)
Dan said: sorry, no money to post


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

mate my b'day is in 3wks and ill probley send it off this week soz man my old folks are POOR as


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Dan,

Mate don't forget to grab a few poppers in that mix, if your going into see Matt he has some surecatch popper three packs for just under $10. For Patonga creek bream i'd look a a towadi two or something similar. But i get most of my bream on the poppers, the odd flatty too.

Other than that an sx40 wouldn't go astray patongas a bit too shallow for most lures but mate, even a shallow diver like the sx. You really need some top water lures.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

I'd go for a bit of variation in the jigheads for sure... I fish as light as 1/30th at times for bream and as heavy as 1/8th 1/6th drifting along the bottom for flatties...

Cheers

Mick


----------



## Jamie Robley (Mar 24, 2007)

vb 9 x


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

i might get sum camions SR *shallow runner* has anybody used them??


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks guys for ur inpot  :!:


----------

